# Night Owlers



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

It seems that there's quite a few of us that either stay up in front of the computer all night or have to work shifts to pay for a TT  

I didn't think anyone else would be logged on at this time in the morning.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Hey


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Good morning to you


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Morning.

So how's the world of chemicals up in sleepy Burmin'um?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Very quiet [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]

What you up to at this un-godly hour?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Working.

It's my first of seven nights so I'm just settling in to a week of gas production and number crunching.

Do have many more nights to do? Is this your first one on?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

This is number 5, only one more left [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Seven nights, thats a grueller


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

It's not too bad. Seven days - seven off - seven nights - seven off.

Nights aren't that bad once you get into them are they?

Do you have a steady shift pattern or is it all over the place?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

No you sort of get used to them, although i find my first day off when i've finished nights is hard to judge how much sleep to get.

Our shift pattern is a bit odd, are you ready for this?!?! 
6 on,4 off, 4 on, 6 off, 4 on,6 off, 4 on, 6 off, 4 on, 4 off, 6 on, and then a 16day break. Sounds a bit confusing but its ok once you get used to it.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

So you work four weeks in ten 

That's not too shabby is it?

So what are your tactics for getting out of night shift mode?

After the seventh night I get home at 0720 (ish) jump into bed and get up about 1030. It's hard getting up, but it usually leaves me knackered enough to go to bed at a normal ish time that evening.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Its not too bad, especially when it works out i work about a third of the year ;D
Its hard but someone has to do it 

I have two tactics,

- just don't go to bed at all!! [smiley=zzz.gif], but then i have been known to fall asleep at 7pm!

- or do roughly the same as you, in bed by 6.10 get up between 9 & 10.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Do you have a steady shift pattern or is it all over the place?


How about this for a "pattern" then .....

(days in caps = 12 hr shifts)

Wk 1 Â M T w T F s s (days)
Wk 2 Â M T W T f s s (days)
Wk 3 Â M T W t f s s (nights)
Wk 4 Â m t w t F S S (days)
Wk 5 Â m t w T F S S (nights)
Wk 6 Â m t w t f Â S S (days)
Wk 7 Â m t W T F s s (days)

then back to week 1 .... [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

Then add in around 36 - 48 hrs a month 'overtime' to cover annual leave, training, sickness etc ...... means you can be there TOO often. Still, it paid for the TT and the mortgage on the house, that I just sold for a tidy profit Â ;D Not doing any overtime anymore Â 

Shift working has it's benefits (money, flexibility, time off, commuting outside of the rush hours) but it leaves you feeling knackered sometimes.

How do Monday to Friday 9 - 5 workers, cope with just Saturday and Sunday off? Â  Must be a nightmare, having to go shopping on a Saturday Â


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Now thats totally confusing


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

How about this for a "pattern" then .....

Click Here


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

[smiley=speechless.gif]


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

How's this sound then:
7 off
7 off
14 off
7 off
7 off
14 off
28 off
14 off
7 off
7 off
14 off
7 off
7 off
28 off
money's pretty crap though, but hey, no-one cares if I surf all day and all night!
Think I need to start my own co. soon though, getting a little bored (but hey - I have a silver TT ;D)


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Easy life


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

you busy then?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> How about this for a "pattern" then .....
> 
> Click Here Â


Which pattern are you doing now Vek? ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> you busy then?


Not really, taking it easy


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Bye Bec...I am going to bed now...I have to get up at 8 tomorrow to get to the GTI event!


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

And you get paid as well


----------

